# Staining elm



## walnutnut (Mar 14, 2013)

Going to stain some elm and want to get a smooth finish - no pores showing. Should I fill the grain with CrystaLac grain filler, sand with 220, then apply the Old Masters wiping stain? I am going to spray on Old Masters water based polyurethane satin finish.

I don't generally use stains, so I need help with the process.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I go through sometime dozens of test boards before I find what works. I recommend trying different ideas using them.

If you do use the grain filler, you'll need to sand back down to bare wood for the stain to have something to penetrate. You'll still have grain filler in the pores, so it's hard to say what it will look like, since the stain won't penetrate the filler.

I always used Aqua Coat, which is very similar to CrystaLac. After a discussion with another LJer, I decided to give General Finishes Enduro sanding sealer a try. It's very easy to work with.

I used it on a sample board to do pretty much what you are talking about. I used a Danish oil, and built up 5 or 6 coats of sanding sealer on top of it after it dried. This stuff builds beautifully. Once I had a thick layer and it had hardened, I used some 320 and 400 grit sandpaper to sand it smooth, but not down to the wood. Finish off with whatever top coat you want. The sanding sealer is completely clear and does not obscure the oiled beauty of the wood at all.


----------



## walnutnut (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Rich, does the sealer prevent blotching?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, the sealer prevents stain from penetrating. If you sand down to the wood, just leaving sealer in the pores, then it won't affect blotching, since you're staining raw wood. I've never worked with elm, so I don't have any idea what its finishing characteristics are.


----------

